# Hedgehog Mug



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

So, I was browsing the internet the other day and came across these awesome mugs.

http://korin.com/Mugtail-Hedgehog?sc=29&category=281474

So I was going to share them with Maggie, but decided, nah, let's just surprise her. So I ordered her one and it got here today. I figured I'd share a couple of pictures of Reginald investigating it. We tried to get him on it in a ball but he did NOT like that idea. He squirmed off of it, and then immediately... well you'll see.










What's in here?!










Hrmph. Nothing.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Davids Teas also sells that cup, I have one, they're called tails cups.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

cute cup and cute pictures. Thanks for the tip about David's tea Nikki, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Omg that is sooo cute! The mug and the pictures! I want one!!


----------

